# Removing tar from PVC stink pipes & metal vents?



## Bob Mariani (Dec 1, 2008)

clean with diesel fuel.


----------



## AaronB (Jan 29, 2005)

We usually scrape it off.


----------



## chris0914 (Jan 19, 2009)

good tip too wd-40 gets tar off your hands and body really well :thumbsup:


----------



## Slyfox (Jun 13, 2008)

Dawn dish soap is safer, WD, oils, gasoline are all bad for your hands, they soak directly into your skin and to your liver. Plus the dish soap won't discolor or damage the roofing materials if you spill some.


----------

